
Google Improves Image Search with Freebase Identifiers - PaulHoule
http://www.seobythesea.com/2016/01/image-search-trends-freebase-entity-numbers/
======
jcr
In the comments on the submitted story, there's an interesting mention of
using "sameAs" links. I don't know much about them but there's some more
information on them in the links below.

[http://sameas.org/about.php](http://sameas.org/about.php)

[https://www.w3.org/wiki/WebSchemas](https://www.w3.org/wiki/WebSchemas)

[https://www.w3.org/wiki/WebSchemas/sameAs](https://www.w3.org/wiki/WebSchemas/sameAs)

[http://wiki.freebase.com/wiki/DBPedia](http://wiki.freebase.com/wiki/DBPedia)

------
spencermountain
It's cute to seeing freebase ids surfaced in all sorts of projects. It's
incredible how powerful and useful that project is.

Interestingly, those mids are hashes of an earlier id system, which itself
sourced from (i think,) wikipedia/en titles. There's kind of an accidental
archaeology happening, from the anonymous hard-work of many smart people.

------
thinkcontext
AFAIK they don't expose Freebase ids as part of image search. You can get them
through their Cloud Vision API

[https://cloud.google.com/vision/docs/concepts#label_detectio...](https://cloud.google.com/vision/docs/concepts#label_detection_responses)

